# Solved: Wanting to Learn ActionScript 2.0.../Free Flash Templates?



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

~~I'm looking into learning ActionScript 2.0. Any good links/sugestions? Remember, I hardly know anything about ActionScript.  

~~Plus, does anyone know of any places where you can get free Flash Templates? I'm lazy.   


Thanks A LOT!

c ya!

fj1


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I guess we are lazy. I know you are not too lazy to use that fine Internet Search company called Google.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Squashman said:


> I guess we are lazy. *I know you are not too lazy* to use that fine Internet Search company called Google.


Exactly. Thats why I tried Google before I came here. All Google gave were tutorials but I want to learn it in a guide-like thing.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a link for tutorials for Flash. http://www.pixel2life.com/tutorials/macromedia_flash/ Flash, and action script go hand in hand right?

For flash templates, go to www.freelayouts.com, and click on flash templates.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Actionscript 3.0 has just been released. Compilers are very limited in availability at the moment. Only Flex and Flash 9 Beta support it. That is why Flash Player 9 was just released...to allow testing. Flex is expensive and Flash 9 is free at the moment if you have Flash 8 Pro


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

ferrija1 said:


> Exactly. Thats why I tried Google before I came here. All Google gave were tutorials but I want to learn it in a guide-like thing.


Buy a book
http://www.krazydad.com/bestiary/books.html


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't get too comfortable. They are switching things up very soon.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

covert215 said:


> Actionscript 3.0 has just been released. Compilers are very limited in availability at the moment. Only Flex and Flash 9 Beta support it. That is why Flash Player 9 was just released...to allow testing. Flex is expensive and Flash 9 is free at the moment if you have Flash 8 Pro


Really? What's the coding in flash then? Is it just Action Script 2?


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Flash 8- AS 2
Flash 9 Beta/Flex - AS 3 (not beta...just not everything is compatible with it) (Requires Flash Player 9)


----------

